# What stops a man



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

How many of you are out there for a trophy or to get your left nut off on killing something? 
Who is there to feed there family with non GMO food and no BS preserving a year of meat to feed their family? 
When does it become a sport and not a way of sufficency? 
Are tags even considered when issued who is supporting humans rather than egos and testosterone?
I'm curious. For me, it isn't about the rack, the size or even the hunt. It's about putting food that is healthy on the table for my family to thrive on.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

With all due respect, I call bull. There are a myriad of other ways to put healthy food on the table for your family, and cheaper ways too. 

There is more to it for you than just eating healthy food.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Im in it to win it!! I love the whole deal!. Rack, meat, left nut exhausted at the kill, learning from failures, enjoying the experience even when not filling a tag etc, etc. Most recently Ive found that sharing my love for it with my wife and kids and watching them have success and take in and love the adventure with me is what I want more of. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have to admit that when I was in my 20's hunting was a cheap way for me to put meat into the freezer. 

My rifle was given to me by a uncle when I was 5 years old. Cost $0

A box of ammo was around $5 and would last me a couple of years. Cost $2.50

I had to eat, it didn't matter if I was home or out in the woods. I ate the same stuff, nothing special. So whatever that cost. 

My most expensive thing was a tank of gas to drive up onto Timp, Provo Canyon, or Spanish Fork Canyon. But then I usually had at least 1/2 a tank left when I came home. 

I did my own butchering but had to buy butcher paper, cost around $1

For storage the freezer I was using was picked up second hand for $20 and lasted me around 10 years. 

So wild game meat was a cheap meal for me back then. 


Now $8000 ATV for 10 years average $800 a year

$30,000 truck for 22 years and still running but has other uses so I figure 1/10 of $800 or $80 a year. 

I won't even go to all the different rifles and handguns that I now use. 

Food, I like good meals so that cost me extra. 

Overall since I got older and started hunting for horns the cost of the meat is really costing me now. My only saving grace is my Lifetime License which I have now held for 32 years or 31 tags not counting this upcoming year. 

The fun of being out in the woods chasing animals with friends and family.........Priceless.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

bowguyonly said:


> How many of you are out there for a trophy or to get your left nut off on killing something?
> Who is there to feed there family with non GMO food and no BS preserving a year of meat to feed their family?
> When does it become a sport and not a way of sufficency?
> Are tags even considered when issued who is supporting humans rather than egos and testosterone?
> I'm curious. For me, it isn't about the rack, the size or even the hunt. It's about putting food that is healthy on the table for my family to thrive on.


What an odd post!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I do it for my health.

Adventure in the woods/marsh/mountain = enjoyment = good for my mental health.

Hiking around = good for my physical health.

Natural, nutritious meat = good for my physical health.

It's a win-win-win.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Why do I hunt, you ask? Are you sure you truly want to know?

Ok. I've said it before, and I'll say it again.

As a small child my favorite past time was catching flies and pulling their wings off to watch them scramble in the dirt near an anthill, until the ants found their feast. It is curious, most of the time the ants will go directly behind the eyes of the fly and sever the connection to the thorax with a single bite. I then discovered the joys of catching pill bugs and placing them inside of a ring of upturned duct tape. Oh how I'd laugh as the insects would get stuck in their attempts to escape, eventually pulling so hard as to rip their own legs out to get free! 

Finally, at age three, I was with my dad when he shot a cow elk. After he pulled the guts out he joked that I could climb right inside! When I did, I finally realized that I was where I wanted to be. I emerged with a heightened sense of awareness, of purpose, dripping with blood and ambition from head to toe. 

The Voice started speaking to me that day. 

Why do I hunt, you ask? Why do I giggle with every squeeze of the trigger as I watch that jackrabbit explode when 220 grains of lead rips through its body sending its head spiraling 30 feet into the sky? Why do I sit in sadistic silence, grinning as I watch an animal's fear filled eyes slowly fade into nothing more than dead tissue? Why is it with every dying gasp, the Voice slowly retreats to its dark corner in my mind? Why is it with the final spasm of life as I squeeze the neck of a duck that it passes into my body in a quiver of pure ecstasy? Why is it that I'm only truly alive when reveling in the gore of the death of another? Why is it that causing and watching the struggle of another living being is the one thing that brings me solace and relief? Why?

Simple. 

It keeps me from doing the same to random people I pass every day.

Want to know what the hardest part is about walking up to a fawn as it struggles to run on its broken legs and standing on its neck, hearing the cartilage groan and crackle underfoot just to ease off when the thrashing slows so that it can regain its fight vainly trying to bleat for help from its mother through its ruined throat just so you can reach down and rip out its larynx with your bare hands then lift its head to look squarely in its eye as you grin it away into the abyss, fondly remembering your mother's good night kisses as a young boy? My throbbing erec---gotta go, pizza's here.


----------



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

Critter said:


> I have to admit that when I was in my 20's hunting was a cheap way for me to put meat into the freezer.
> 
> My rifle was given to me by a uncle when I was 5 years old. Cost $0
> 
> ...


at an age where the convenience of atvs, cameras and GPS makes things expensive, I don't understand why it still has to be that way.
it's like that moron puff daddy said, more money more problems. 
more technology more problems.
I am a white guy and maybe my people killed the buffalo, maybe not. they didn't do it for food but for sport. I just need food. so what are the tags to say that we get food as intended by nature, the cycle of intended as is. when and how do "they" decide we get trophies for pride and ego rather than the real reason, like food.


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

That was every bit as fun to read as the last time Johnnycake! Your very sick...😳 haha.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I could go buy meat (and still do) so I really have no reason to hunt other than the need to satisfy my primal urges. Most years I eat tag soup but on the years I don’t, I leave with a huge sense of accomplishment and I beat my chest while boasting to my wife about what a good provider I am.

I like killin and I like grillin’. Hunting allows me to do both.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Why do I hunt, you ask? Are you sure you truly want to know?
> 
> Ok. I've said it before, and I'll say it again.
> 
> ...


RIP my left nut.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

johnnycake said:


> Why do I hunt, you ask? Are you sure you truly want to know?
> 
> Ok. I've said it before, and I'll say it again.
> 
> ...


Saw that coming!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> As a small child my favorite past time was catching flies and pulling their wings off to watch them scramble in the dirt near an anthill, until the ants found their feast. It is curious, most of the time the ants will go directly behind the eyes of the fly and sever the connection to the thorax with a single bite. I then discovered the joys of catching pill bugs and placing them inside of a ring of upturned duct tape. Oh how I'd laugh as the insects would get stuck in their attempts to escape, eventually pulling so hard as to rip their own legs out to get free!


And it was then that you decided that you wanted to be a lawyer when you grew up, or should I say when you graduated from college.

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

I love it all, the challenge it provides,the adrenaline rush, the meat, the antlers, the camping, the cooking outdoors, the 3 ice cold beers and the end of a 4 mile hiking day, the 4 wheeling.
and most importantly the time spent with family and making memories for my kids to always remember


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

In the final episode of Dexter the series concludes with Dex fleeing the lower 48 and starting a new life up in Alaska. You guys picking up what I'm putting down?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

hazmat said:


> I love it all, the challenge it provides,the adrenaline rush, the meat, the antlers, the camping, the cooking outdoors, the 3 ice cold beers and the end of a 4 mile hiking day, the 4 wheeling.
> and most importantly the time spent with family and making memories for my kids to always remember


3 ice cold beers! Why only 3?????

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

Yep!😂


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

ridgetop said:


> What an odd post!


Not as odd as his second post.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

3arabians said:


> Not as odd as his second post.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Haha that was a doozy! But what do I know? I'm just a white guy.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

bowguyonly said:


> it's like that moron puff daddy said, more money more problems.


Paaardone, but p-diddy is certainly not a moron and he most definitely didnt say that!

What he said was "mo money mo problems"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

What Critter said +1. 
Started out as the left nut thing ........
Turned into the trophy/ rack thing.....
Then went to the just being out and about with family and friends. 
It's kind of funny that I've done better as I go up each step on the ladder. (So to speak)

Wouldn't go back to the left nut thing.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

3arabians said:


> Paaardone, but p-diddy is certainly not a moron and he most definitely didnt say that!
> 
> What he said was "mo money mo problems"


And he was only quoting Biggy Smalls.

And Johnny is the Notorious B.I.G. after that one. You sick bass...

Funny, but sick.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Between JC’s post on this thread and talking about standing in line for a human tag on another thread, I’m starting to worry just a little ...;-)


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

...or get excited? 


This winter's been rough. Once we finally got enough ice to get out fishing, blaam! 7.0 earthquake mucks it up, not to mention all the thousands of aftershocks with just frequent enough 4-5 mag rollers to screw up weekend plans still. Then my dog decided to eat a kid's toy in Christmas day and needed surgery so she's out of commission for another month still before we can take her out hunting again. Bah. I need to kill


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> ...or get excited?
> 
> This winter's been rough. Once we finally got enough ice to get out fishing, blaam! 7.0 earthquake mucks it up, not to mention all the thousands of aftershocks with just frequent enough 4-5 mag rollers to screw up weekend plans still. Then my dog decided to eat a kid's toy in Christmas day and needed surgery so she's out of commission for another month still before we can take her out hunting again. Bah. I need to kill


watch out random people.:mrgreen:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Real "meat hunters" don't glory in the kill and generally have normal levels of testosterone. They never just harvest or kill for the "sport" and seldom worry about antler size. They are almost always opportunity hunters and harvest as needed. Real meat hunters don't always buy licenses or worry about season dates. They are only poachers because of the laws. They are the hunter half of modern day hunter/gatherers. They usually live in the small towns and off the beaten track were they are close enough to the game to make it possible. They use snares and traps and guns. They very seldom use bows. 
So, after all this is said, I really believe that somebody that calls himself "bowguyonly" and comes on here talking about being a real meat hunter only... is either a troll or just fooling himself.


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

If it’s not about the rack, the size or even the hunt... then why torture yourself?? You can get great deals on plenty of wild game after about mid February from everybody that didn’t pick up their meat from the butcher shops to provide to your family.😉


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Left nut kills and trophy hunting are a symptom of toxic masculinity.


----------



## kodoz (Nov 4, 2016)

Real, healthy food, and a moment of focus, reality, meaningful work, and self-sufficiency in a life otherwise characterized by none of the above...


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

kodoz said:


> Real, healthy food, and a moment of focus, reality, meaningful work, and self-sufficiency in a life otherwise characterized by none of the above...


Well stated, albeit kind of depressing.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

I can't help but feel that the OP's post was a failed attempt to pander to an audience he totally misjudged. Can't help but think he tweets out #Metoo to pick up on chicks.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

bowguyonly said:


> How many of you are out there for a trophy or to get your left nut off on killing something?
> Who is there to feed there family with non GMO food and no BS preserving a year of meat to feed their family?
> When does it become a sport and not a way of sufficency?
> Are tags even considered when issued who is supporting humans rather than egos and testosterone?
> I'm curious. For me, it isn't about the rack, the size or even the hunt. It's about putting food that is healthy on the table for my family to thrive on.


Oh here we go... SMH you're one of "those" guys. Great.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I for one always verify that the buck or bull has its left nut visible before blasting the life out of it.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Steve G said:


> I can't help but feel that the OP's post was a failed attempt to pander to an audience he totally misjudged. Can't help but think he tweets out #Metoo to pick up on chicks.


Ha! This made me laugh. Could easily be true.

But I also can't discount that the OP was just a genius troll job. Could be a fake burner account screwing with us all.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

This post seems like a total joke. #1 if your primary concern was putting meat on the table, your user name wouldn't be "bowguyonly". Bows are the least effective weapon out there. I enjoy archery just as much as anyone else, but I freely admit that if I want to actually put meat on the table, I'll just shoot a cow with a rifle. Sounds like someone is looking for a fight. As long as you are following the law, I don't care why you hunt.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Steve G said:


> I can't help but feel that the OP's post was a failed attempt to pander to an audience he totally misjudged. Can't help but think he tweets out #Metoo to pick up on chicks.


Dude, nothing wrong with a little virtue signaling. It is 2019 after all. Hey! I got to say that before Johnnycake this year!

Virtue signaling is super hot back home in Cedar City right now where they have recently voted to change the offensive Cedar High School "Redmen" mascot to something that is more appropriate for this PC day that we live in now. Whatever. All you bison exterminating colonizer wypipo can go drink Bud Light! WAKANDA FOREEEEVAAAAH!!!!!


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm a left nut kind of guy... 'cause the right is undescended due to a selenium deficiency.


----------



## GISkev (Oct 22, 2018)

I'd say if you're a committed to self sufficiency, then it's more than only identifying as a meat hunter, you're also a committed gardener, you have bee hives, chickens, rabbits, orchards, etc. Self sufficiency doesn't end when the hunt expires. Plenty to do still!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

GISkev said:


> I'd say if you're a committed to self sufficiency, then it's more than only identifying as a meat hunter, you're also a committed gardener, you have bee hives, chickens, rabbits, orchards, etc. Self sufficiency doesn't end when the hunt expires. Plenty to do still!


I always find it strange that these meat hunting purists aren't avid gardeners as well.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Ya, that's really sad about the Cedar High mascot change colorcountry...……..


Oh no...… I prob just offended someone


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

2full said:


> Ya, that's really sad about the Cedar High mascot change colorcountry...&#8230;&#8230;..
> 
> Oh no...&#8230; I prob just offended someone


GO REDMEN!

Edit: Top of the page for this mighty CHS alumnus! Touchdown Redmen!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> GO REDMEN!
> 
> Edit: Top of the page for this mighty CHS alumnus! Touchdown Redmen!


Go Redmen!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I hunt so people on the internet will have pictures to entertain them. ———-SS


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> I hunt so people on the internet will have pictures to entertain them. ----SS


I sincerely appreciate this!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Dude, nothing wrong with a little virtue signaling. It is 2019 after all. Hey! I got to say that before Johnnycake this year!


This offends me.


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

To me it is an escape from the world we live in and I love it. Also love having great meat for my family and friends. Shot 2 cows this year and will not pass up a cow just to get antlers. If I get to shoot a nice bull I would be extatic but not my main goal. All around fun, healthy and balancing.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't know why in the world anyone would want to shoot a fawn or calf.
There's not much meat there and do you know how hard it must be to try and hold those ears as far apart as possible for that hero shot picture.
It's all about big bodied bucks and bulls with extra big antlers. You may not be able to eat the antlers, I mean horns but they are fun to look at. You can even sell them if you get real hurting for cash. ;-)


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

ridgetop said:


> I don't know why in the world anyone would want to shoot a fawn or calf.


Now this REALLY offends me.


----------



## JC HUNTER (May 18, 2015)

johnnycake said:


> Now this REALLY offends me.


#metoo


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

Cows are okay but they do keep the herd going, antlers on the animal usually mean more meat too.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

#trophycalf


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I like eating game and spending time outdoors. I like shooting guns, reloading ammo, learning about different animals and how to hunt them. the best part is doing something other than work and having something to look forward to every year. overall its positive pursuit and pastime.


----------

